# How to refresh Cloud content on iPad Kindle app?



## simonz (May 19, 2010)

I just cleaned up my Kindle library on Manage Your Kindle on Amazon and deleted many unwanted books.  When I start the Kindle app on my iPad, all the old books that I deleted are still showing as living in the cloud.  Is there a way to purge the Kindle cache on the iPad? 

I think that deregistering and reregistering the Kindle app would work, but looking for a better way.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Assuming it works the same as the iPhone, try closing the app completely - close it down, double click home button to bring up all recent apps, press and hold the Kindle app until it wiggles, tap the X. That should force the app to "reboot".


----------



## simonz (May 19, 2010)

I checked with my iPhone and that worked as it should, so that told me something was wrong on the iPad.  Then as suggested, I tried shutting down the Kindle app on the iPad, which didn't fix the problem.  Then I rebooted the iPad and still the same behavior.  Finally, on the iPad, I deleted the Kindle app and reinstalled and registered it. Voila, the Kindle app on my iPad now syncs with the cloud. 

Looking back in time, I think problems began when I unregistered the Kindle app from the Manage My Kindle page on Amazon. Things never seemed right after that.


----------

